# Bin auch neu hier :-) !



## wernerblum1033 (9 Apr. 2013)

Hallo, ich bin Werner aus dem schönen Hessenland  !

Hatte mich letzte Woche schonmal vorgestellt, aber das is net mehr zu finden.

Bin 39 und intressiert an Celeb-Hintern aller Art, sei es Dessous / Lingerie-Popo, nackter Hintern oder String-Bikini.

Wenn ihr weitere Fragen habt, würde ich mich über PNs freuen. Vielen Dank !


----------



## General (9 Apr. 2013)

Na dann mal viel Spass beim stöbern und Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## wernerblum1033 (15 Apr. 2013)

General schrieb:


> Na dann mal viel Spass beim stöbern und Herzlich Willkommen auf CB



Danke dir, :thumbup: , fühl mich jetzt schon pudelwuhl hier


----------



## Marker (16 Apr. 2013)

Willkommen


----------



## Punisher (17 Apr. 2013)

herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## HerbertMue3 (17 Apr. 2013)

Guten Tag.


----------



## wernerblum1033 (1 Mai 2013)

HerbertMue3 schrieb:


> Guten Tag.



Guten Tag auch dir  :thumbup:


----------

